# Hiya Folks!



## ^Techy^ (Jan 31, 2009)

Hiya gang, My long time pal GrauGeist referred me here  I have just registered and will be reading the many posts.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome Techy. If GrauGeist is your bud, you have a honorable reputation to live up to.

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Techy, glad you made it!

I think you'll feel right at home here, welcome aboard!


----------



## ^Techy^ (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Matt and bro! Lots of stuff here to read over. Im digging into the modeling section now lol


----------



## seesul (Jan 31, 2009)

Enjoy the reading!
Welcome aboard and greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome Techy


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to the cuckoo's nest from the only Swede around here (I think).... Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2009)

G'day Techy, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to the Hell.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Techy, and welcome from England. Has Dave got you to join the Group Build yet?


----------



## rochie (Feb 1, 2009)

hello and welcome from a very cold england


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome Techy from someone just down the coast!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome mate.


----------

